# Is this positive?



## soloso




----------



## soloso

It’s dried now, think it’s finally here :) although I’m not sure will catch it. Don’t think can BD until Friday night :( I am gona try and make it happen for tonight tho!!!!


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

That's absolutely positive. Try not to wait until Friday if you can - that eggo is on its way
Good luck x


----------



## soloso

Managed to DTD last night following this positive :D 

We DTD on CD24, then got a positive on CD 27 and DTD the same day. Now wont get chance until CD29 (which could be too late anyway)

I am going to keep a close eye on my body today to see if i can recgonise anything that feels like ovulation.

Is it likely to be today that i ovulate if i got the positive yesterday?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yes! It's very likely! The test detects the LH surge but the egg could be released anywhere from 24 to 72 hours after the positive OPK. 

Good luck hun! 
:dust:


----------



## soloso

Well the OPK today has gone back lighter than the control line so the surge has deffo happend. I also have a nice big spot on the side of my face which always happens around O. Never been so happy to have a spot haha!!

So -
DTD CD 24
DTD CD 27 (day of positive opk)
and will try and DTD CD 29 (2 days after positive)

Hopefully that will cover me!


----------

